# Creation of a Masterpiece



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Don't want to let the cat out of the bag yet but here are the two blocks from Matt Manning (Most well known stab wood creator on the planet) that will be used to create a DNA75C masterpiece for me! Both blocks were made for me personally. It really pays to have some really good contacts in the HE world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Ash (11/6/17)

He has some stunning stuff. Those are awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/17)

Beautificious!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (11/6/17)

Thats Gunna look insaaaane!!! Im loving the colors already!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

Oh wow @Rob Fisher - that is super stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (11/6/17)

I hope you are getting matching drip tips as that block looks like it will have enough cut offs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Christos said:


> I hope you ate getting matching drip tips as that block looks like it will have enough cut offs!



Good point @Christos! I will get some offcuts for @hands to do his magic!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (11/6/17)

Yoh @Rob Fisher...beautiful,very very excited to see the outcome!Any specific attie in mind for the newcomer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (11/6/17)

Since i have had a vasectomy i am more than prepared to sell off my left testicle in an attempt to raise the money for a stabwood squonker made from the block on the left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Since i have had a vasectomy i am more than prepared to sell off my left testicle in an attempt to raise the money for a stabwood squonker made from the block on the left.
> 
> View attachment 97615


Trade for a cuboid?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Yoh @Rob Fisher...beautiful,very very excited to see the outcome!Any specific attie in mind for the newcomer?



Haven't thought about that yet @Jp1905! Two options that come to mind... a special edition Skyline I hope to have in a week or so or probably my EVL Reaper because it Blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (11/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't thought about that yet @Jp1905! Two options that come to mind... a special edition Skyline I hope to have in a week or so or probably my EVL Reaper because it Blue.
> View attachment 97619


You had my attention with special edition skyline! Any chance of telling us more?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Christos said:


> You had my attention with special edition skyline! Any chance of telling us more?



Don't wanna jinx it till I see it arrive in my paw... but here is a hint...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (11/6/17)

Wait... Real gold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Wait... Real gold?



Nope... that would be too soft... more like plated.


----------



## Jp1905 (11/6/17)

I was just about to say,that would put the high in high end,thats gonna look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (11/6/17)

@Rob Fisher, whatever you do, it is going to look insane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

@Rob Fisher - what mod will they make with this glorious wood?
Tell us more
Is it a single battery mod like the hellfire phantom?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what mod will they make with this glorious wood?
> Tell us more
> Is it a single battery mod like the hellfire phantom?



Hi Ho @Silver it's going to be turned into a Meraki Creations single 18650 DNA75C Mod. It will look something like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

That looks amazing @Rob Fisher 
Looks like it will be very comfortable in the hand!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (11/6/17)

That's insane man... the beauty is strong with this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (11/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it's going to be turned into a Meraki Creations single 18650 DNA75C Mod. It will look something like this.
> View attachment 97626

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/6/17)

Das gonna be beautilicios.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

